# EV Boat - Greatland Electric system



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

How battery voltage ?
did the system come with a manual.
Does the controller exhibit fault codes via led's.
Pics?


----------



## glennharris (Nov 14, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by How battery voltage - please elaborate.

Installation manual only - basic wiring info, pin assignments etc. Nothing usefull for fault fininding but was easy to follow to install. Direct chinese translation document. Once I got use to the translation grammar it made sense.

No LED's light external on the controller. All LED lights green on the PCB inside the controller.

Don't have any pics handy, I will take one on the weekend or when it stops raining here (whichever comes first).

Thanks for your response.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Forgot the "s"
Hows battery voltage ie what is your battery voltage ?
If its low the motor will just not spin fast or ctlr may go into limp home mode.
Did you test the motor in forwards or reverse.
May be configured to limit speed in reverse.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Where does the 5V for the throttle originate--Is there an accessory battery, e.g. 12V lead acid, in the system also? Maybe post up a picture of the wiring diagram.


----------



## glennharris (Nov 14, 2015)

Battery voltage is nominal 72V but actually 79-80V. I keep them fully charged using the BMS.

5V comes from the controller. I purchased a good quality rotary pot and tested I get the full range 0-5V. I get precise speed change in the motor, only it is going very slow now. 0 - 50rpm instead of 0-5000rpm. It's weird as nothing has changed in the system except I didn't use it for a couple of months.

Thanks.


----------



## glennharris (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is a picture of the installed system. Has anyone got any ideas what I can do to fix?


----------

